# Bohning Is Now Offering Custom Arrow Wraps



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd be glad just to be able to buy your wraps w/o your logo on them, like they used to be offered --- I'm running low on the Birch Bark design you offer, but everywhere I've checked, the new version has your logo prominently on them.


----------

